# Super gol Zappacosta in Chelsea - Qarabag. Video.



## admin (12 Settembre 2017)

Super gol di Davideo Zappacosta in Chelsea - Qarabag, partita di Champions League stravinta dagli uomini di Conte. Il terzino italiano ha segnato un gran gol dalla distanza dopo un coast to coast.

Video qui basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2017)




----------



## emamilan99 (12 Settembre 2017)

Orgoglioso di te Zappa!


----------



## Gekyn (12 Settembre 2017)

Un Cross fortunato......


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Settembre 2017)

Era un cross orribile... Ma è diventato il gol della vita... 

Che culo!!!


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2017)

Bel gol, ma sti cinesi che ci fanno in Champions?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Settembre 2017)

Io più gol, guarderei l'azione. Questo è partito dalla sua area e si è fatto tutta la fascia.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Settembre 2017)

Molto sottovalutato questo ragazzo.


----------



## Black (12 Settembre 2017)

al di là del tiro o cross, grandissima discesa sulla fascia! complimenti al Torino che per prendere lo scarpone Niang ha dato via Zappacosta


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Settembre 2017)

Zappacosta è stato ingiustamente sottovalutato in Italia. Personalmente, fosse arrivato lui al posto di Conti, sarebbe stato ugualmente un ottimo colpo, e lo dico consapevolmente guardando tutte le partite del Toro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Zappacosta è stato ingiustamente sottovalutato in Italia. Personalmente, fosse arrivato lui al posto di Conti, sarebbe stato ugualmente un ottimo colpo, e lo dico consapevolmente guardando tutte le partite del Toro.



Idem, tra lui e Conti mi andava davvero bene chiunque. Ma credo io buon Andrea possa superarlo di gran lunga.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (14 Settembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Idem, tra lui e Conti mi andava davvero bene chiunque. Ma credo io buon Andrea possa superarlo di gran lunga.



In prospettiva, lo penso anche io. Zappa forse era un po' più maturo e pronto ma come ho già detto, benissimo sia arrivato Conti


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



la gazza ladra che lo paragona al gol di sheva contro la juve  ma non scherziamo.


----------

